# JEMS article



## Arkymedic (Jan 5, 2008)

A year or two ago JEMS had an article that dealt with specific exercises that could be done using the ambulance as the primary piece of exercise equipment while on duty. I have been trying to track it down for a while now and not able to find it. Can anyone help please?


----------



## triemal04 (Jan 5, 2008)

Can't help with that specifically, but there's plenty of ways to work out at work even if you don't have any equipment; just start doing calistenics and isometric exercises.

Try doing:
30 pushups
30 situps
30 modified dips (hands on a bench, or bumper of ambulance, legs extended in front of you)
30 squats
Repeat all of the above once, then do 10 pullups.

That counts as 1 set.  Try and work your way up to doing 3 sets with minimal (less than a minute) breaks in between each set.  Throw in some jogging before hand (if you've got a treadmill at work) and it's a good combination of cardio and stength.


----------



## Arkymedic (Jan 5, 2008)

triemal04 said:


> Can't help with that specifically, but there's plenty of ways to work out at work even if you don't have any equipment; just start doing calistenics and isometric exercises.
> 
> Try doing:
> 30 pushups
> ...


 
No treadmill and I can do all the exercises except pullups. Despite all the years of Civil Air Patrol, AR JROTC, AF JROTC, and some college level AR ROTC and all the pushups done, I never was able to do even a single pullup.


----------



## DT4EMS (Jan 6, 2008)

Check out "Cross Fit". I was introduced to it the other day in the gym. They have a website and look for a pull up that is called Kipping (no reference to me).

It is still a pull up, but there is a way to "swing" your body that allows you to get more momentum and it is a crazy workout. I usually do 10 pull ups at a time, but this allowed me to do 21 on the first try.

I don't know much about Cross Fit except what I was exposed to and what I read. I tell you the 5 minute routine I did was a killer. I am sold.


----------



## AnthonyM83 (Jan 13, 2008)

I've heard about Crossfit. I'm actually planning on switching over to that program in a few months...I'm working on building some weight for right now, but then I'd like to get mroe conditioned with Crossfit.


----------



## fit4duty (Jan 22, 2008)

I stumbled across this a while ago. hope it helps:

Workout Program for a posted ambulance


----------



## Arkymedic (Jan 23, 2008)

fit4duty said:


> I stumbled across this a while ago. hope it helps:
> 
> Workout Program for a posted ambulance


 
Thank you!! That was pretty much the article I wanted.


----------

